# NSW 2-5/10 Fun times at Chalet Von Gee Durras



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

A top way to spend the week while the rest of us are working!
That flattie is a solid unit Gee. Congrats on the release.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for writing such an enjoyable report! Gee I've noticed more good snapper, trevally and kings and fewer wrasse and snags attach themselves to my offerings since I started fishing more midwater than bottom. My 1/4 oz jigheads take about 2 seconds to fall a meter.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Excellent excellent.
5 stars & a happy elephant stamp for you Gee. 
Nice read.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

A very good read Gee.
Loved the part with the Kid, Ass and dynamite.
cheers
Paul


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Top part of the world, very jealous. Love the Tailor fillets fresh too mate!!!

Planning a few trips south over summer cant wait.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow! You must have good time. I better google where the hell is Chalet Von Gee Durras to catch up with you before all the fish gone!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Enjoyable read Gee. Now back from darwin, I had better dust off the yak again.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sibbo (Aug 11, 2012)

Fantastic report Gee. I fished the Moruya River last weekend and that slime is painful :twisted: . Hopefully its on the way out.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great reporting Geoff, that is a good lizard. You are going to become a durras guru with a home base down there.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice crib Gee.

There's not many places better than Durras.


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Some nice fish there. I'm jealous of your little van!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Why is Durras so much better than the 30 other lakes down this way that look identical? I reckon that's the AKFF 60cm+ flathead. We've all caught it in there, felt the wisp of John Muir roll over us, and released it. The stories it can tell...

Great stuff Gee. You need to travel 20 minutes further South next time.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Fantastic read Gee, and a well deserved break with excellent results. You renting out the 'Chalet'? :lol:

trev


----------

